
Ask HN: Have you ever been accused of stealing code? - asknthrow
A couple of years ago I was accused of stealing someone&#x27;s code and claiming it as my own. Accusations were made on prominent reddits, in pull requests and issues submitted to my Github repository, here on HN and in takedown requests emailed directly to me. Needless to say that the work is completely and utterly my own and the accusations are baseless.<p>Has this ever happened to you? What (if anything) did you do about it?
======
Rjevski
Never happened yet, but this kind of nightmare is also one of the reasons I’m
very reluctant to publish any open source code.

